# IBS and Kidney Stones?



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

H, I was wondering since I have had IBS C that I noticed I have gotten more kidney stones? I wonder if anyone else has had this too. I passed another one and I had three 2 yrs. ago I had to go in the hospital for. I was thinking since IBS I am sure causes the body to not work correctly it might cause the body to not get rid of calcuim like it should or other things that cause stones.Thanks. Polly


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Some doctors think that there is a connection b/c calcium and kidney stones and some do not. My urologist told me that my kidney stones were caused by calcium. I was told I was not drinking enough fluids to flush out the extra calcium and as a result it formed the kidney stones in me a couple of years ago.So...it is controversial....and due to the fact most people do not drink enough fluids, it may not be the calcium per se, but the bodies inability to flush the extra out.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Yes, I know years ago they told you to not eat certain foods but when I had my last stone and went to Cleveland clinic alot of that changed because your body will take calcuim out of your bones if it doesn't get enough in food ect. I thought that interesting. They said to not over do it with milk but to have some. Drinkin fluids is very needed yes. I was told that. Not to drink alot of tea too.


----------

